# Hello you've reached the winter of our discontent :( come and know me better man (:



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello i'm new to this, so i'll just tell you some random things about myself w/out being too personal.
I am 16 years old, i am a musician and poet. I am an INFP. i love 90s music such as nirvana and the smashing pumpkins along with old punk rock like the clash, violent femmes and the ramones. i feel misunderstood and alienated from practically everyone from my generation. That being said i am often ridiculed by people at my school for my views, sensitivity and being melancholy. i'm very reserved about who i tell about my music and writing because people tend to just make fun of the whole idea and aren't very supportive. i didn't realize how whiny i am until i just reread what i wrote haha. anyways in conclusion i'm glad to discuss just about anything with you, religious beliefs, music, poetry, day dreams, hopes of the future you name it
sincerely,
AvaAdore


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings AvaAdore and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum AvaAdore. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:
You're in good company if you want to feel understood - lots of INFPs here.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't let it get you down. Being unique isn't the easy road, but it's the right one.

Also, welcome. What kind of music do you play?


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

well i don't like to categorize myself but i would have to compare it to alternative of the early 90s with heavy influence of old school punk rock of the 70s and 80s. we're on myspace i'd post a link but the forum won't let me  . my music is such a touchy subject for me to discuss because it's my life, and writing is the only way i can keep remotely sane so when people knock the idea of music as a career choice for me i get really hurt, and people just don't get how much it means to me. if anyone's interested in adding us on myspace just email me at [email protected]. we are called Endorphin, a name i got from the lyrics to Nirvana's milk it. haha i said waaay more than what you asked but oh well i get excited when someone shows interest even in the least bit.
sincerely,
AvaAdore


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome - I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to PC. 

Aw, well I'm sure you'll get along fine with everyone here. =]

Your band seems awesome. Is this it? Nice lyrics. Have you guys actually started making any music yet?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## javagg (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome! I'm also an INFP.


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

why thank you SilverScorpio17! i have a few songs completed, so yeah we're slowly making music but it'll be awhile before anything actually gets recorded cause we still don't have a drummer :angry: but i'm sure i'll find someone soon  hopefully. thanks for the compliment about my lyrics it really means a lot to me. Endorphin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads here's our myspace, i can now post links hooray cause i couldn't before. if anyone wants to check us out and give me any feed back :happy:
yes the river knows,
AvaAdore


----------



## BassBuster36 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just joined too. In a "INFP" and i also feel alienated from practically everyone from my generation.


----------



## the royal we (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome, Ava 

Sometimes I am an INFP too, I know how you feel ^^.

You've also got great taste in music! Nirvana, Smashing Pumpkins and The Clash are some of my faves too!


----------



## luige06 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah hey man.
I'm 16 too, but an ENFP instead of INFP
We have some very similar interests.
You wouldn't happen to live in Georgia would you?
We could be friends haha.


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

ah nope i live in Michigan, you can add my band on myspace though haha i'm promoting this too much Endorphin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## sond (Feb 17, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> Hello i'm new to this, so i'll just tell you some random things about myself w/out being too personal.
> I am 16 years old, i am a musician and poet. I am an INFP. i love 90s music such as nirvana and the smashing pumpkins along with old punk rock like the clash, violent femmes and the ramones. i feel misunderstood and alienated from practically everyone from my generation. That being said i am often ridiculed by people at my school for my views, sensitivity and being melancholy. i'm very reserved about who i tell about my music and writing because people tend to just make fun of the whole idea and aren't very supportive. i didn't realize how whiny i am until i just reread what i wrote haha. anyways in conclusion i'm glad to discuss just about anything with you, religious beliefs, music, poetry, day dreams, hopes of the future you name it
> sincerely,
> AvaAdore



Welcome! You've touched on some of my favorite music. Here's a partial list of some of the rest. Do you know/like any of these?

A Perfect Circle
Alice In Chains
Tori Amos
Art Bears
Audioslave
The B-52s
Badly Drawn Boy
Kate Bush
Butthole Surfers
The Buzzcocks
The Chemical Brothers
Circle Jerks
The Cranberries
Dead Kennedys
Depeche Mode
Drain STH
Dramarama
Einsturzende Neubauten
Brian Eno
The Fall
The Flaming Lips
Gang of Four
Garbage
Half Japanese
Hed PE
Husker Du
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Joy Division
Kidney Thieves
Killing Joke
Meat Puppets
Minutemen
Mr. Bungle
Mudhoney
New Order
No Doubt
Nine Inch Nails
The Offspring
Pantera
Pere Ubu
The Pixies
The Prodigy
Public Image Limited
Radiohead
Rage Against The Machine
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REM
Sex Pistols
Sonic Youth
Soundgarden
Stereolab
System of a Down
Talking Heads
Tool
The Verve
Wire
XTC


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome to PC yeah reality bites huh..but music = joy! ^_^


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

AvaAdore said:


> Hello i'm new to this, so i'll just tell you some random things about myself w/out being too personal.
> I am 16 years old, i am a musician and poet. I am an INFP. i love 90s music such as nirvana and the smashing pumpkins along with old punk rock like the clash, violent femmes and the ramones. i feel misunderstood and alienated from practically everyone from my generation. That being said i am often ridiculed by people at my school for my views, sensitivity and being melancholy. i'm very reserved about who i tell about my music and writing because people tend to just make fun of the whole idea and aren't very supportive. i didn't realize how whiny i am until i just reread what i wrote haha. anyways in conclusion i'm glad to discuss just about anything with you, religious beliefs, music, poetry, day dreams, hopes of the future you name it
> sincerely,
> AvaAdore


Greetings AvaAdore! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating this wonderful intro. We hope you have a great time with us. Looking forward to reading some of your interesting INFP insights.:happy:


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

sond said:


> Welcome! You've touched on some of my favorite music. Here's a partial list of some of the rest. Do you know/like any of these?
> 
> A Perfect Circle
> Alice In Chains
> ...





i like pretty much all the groups you've mentioned i mean some i've only heard a few songs from, my favorites from the ones you mentioned are joy division, the pixies, sex pistols , dead kennedys , depeche mode , mudhoney, REM and alice in chains. you like black flag? judging from your musical taste i'm sure you do or if you don't listen to them i'm sure you would like them.


----------



## sond (Feb 17, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> i like pretty much all the groups you've mentioned i mean some i've only heard a few songs from, my favorites from the ones you mentioned are joy division, the pixies, sex pistols , dead kennedys , depeche mode , mudhoney, REM and alice in chains. you like black flag? judging from your musical taste i'm sure you do or if you don't listen to them i'm sure you would like them.


Haha :happy: - Black Flag was originally in that list and I took it out when I was trying to make it shorter


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. What sort of poems do you write?


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome AvaAdore:tongue:


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome. What sort of poems do you write?


well i write lyrics, and sometimes i'll just come up with random lines that i like that won't fit into a song


----------



## luige06 (Feb 9, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> ah nope i live in Michigan, you can add my band on myspace though haha i'm promoting this too much Endorphin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Ah dude, I totally agree with your ideas on the structure and emotions of music!


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

AvaAdore said:


> why thank you SilverScorpio17! i have a few songs completed, so yeah we're slowly making music but it'll be awhile before anything actually gets recorded cause we still don't have a drummer :angry: but i'm sure i'll find someone soon  hopefully. thanks for the compliment about my lyrics it really means a lot to me. Endorphin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads here's our myspace, i can now post links hooray cause i couldn't before. if anyone wants to check us out and give me any feed back :happy:
> yes the river knows,
> AvaAdore


Yeah, no problem. =]
Well, just leave me a message whenever you get around to making some music, I'd love to hear it.


----------

